# Hello



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello,

New to sailing and sailboats. 
It's been a lifelong dream of my DH to live aboard and travel the world. We moved aboard late this summer, and left Maine Oct 3rd. Wow it was cold. 

We have many things to figure out, and now that we are in Florida, we can slow down more to do so. I've been lurking a bit, trying to learn more. Figure it's about time I start participating here!

Katrina G
Happy Dance
38' HR


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Kat,

where in Maine?

Don


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

Falmouth, north suburb of Portland.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome Katrina! I'd love to hear more about your trip down the coast.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Katrina... once you get up to 10 posts we insist on pictures of the boat!


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you!

Ooh, the trip down. I may need more time before being able to write about that more positively!
We are currently in St Augustine, resting, waiting for parts, and getting more comfortable.


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

Separating the posts to get up to 10...


I'm not the computer person - DH is, so I will try to get newer pics up.


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

THere's a link to our FB page with some pics, info- we both post on. 
Ok, let me post more so I can link


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

When we got to VA, I mentioned that I didn't want to take the boat further north ever again. Then Beaufort NC said the same thing. Now in St Augustine (what a great city with much history) I tried again. But we certainly want to see Charleston and Savannah.....


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/HappyDanceSailing?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, she's a beauty!!! We need more details, though.


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

We are now in St Augustine Fl and will spend time in Vero Beach soon. As we are new, living aboard is filled with figuring things out, and the warmer we are, the easier and better things are getting.
Life got in our way, delaying us 3 years, but here we are now, not exactly ready, but picked and left!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Kesmg said:


> When we got to VA, I mentioned that I didn't want to take the boat further north ever again. Then Beaufort NC said the same thing. Now in St Augustine (what a great city with much history) I tried again. But we certainly want to see Charleston and Savannah.....


Are you still in St. Augustine? If you see SV Cinderella, fellow SailNetter and liveaboard WingNWing lives on her. Please knock on the hull and let them know that "Donna could use some more hot sauce."


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry All,

Need to get to 15 posts


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

Btw,
We are now in Vero Beach, FL if anyone is around
We will head to Fort Pierce soon to get closer to ocean inlet


----------



## Kesmg (Jun 3, 2013)

In about a month we are thinking of sailing to Bahamas/Abacos 

Anyone interested in joining, boat buddy or crew?

Katrina G


----------

